# SRAM S900 / Bontrager Race Lite / Truvativ Rouleur Carbon chainset



## amaferanga (19 Aug 2012)

Looking for a SRAM S900 that looks like this:





Its the 2009 model with the old style graphics. 

If you have one that's in good condition then it's quite likely I'd do a straight swap for my SRAM Red 130bcd chainset as I really do need to get hold of one of these.

The Truvativ Rouleur Carbon and the Bontrager Race X Lite are the same as the S900, just different branding so one of these would do.

If you don't want a swap but just to sell then I'll pay a good price.

Anyone?


----------



## amaferanga (21 Aug 2012)

Sorted. No longer needed.


----------

